# Firemouth Cichlid Sexing



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

Just wondering if there was an easy way to sex Firemouths. Is the best way by using the dorsal fin. Males have a longer one and the females have a more rounded one? What about the coloring?
thank you
John B


----------



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

Sexing Firemouths can be a challenge... unless they're engaged in breeding activity, females can look a good deal like males. The usual reliance on longer, more-pointed unpaired fins (dorsal, caudal, anal) of males is NOT a reliable indicator of sex, nor are the red, blue and green markings. Careful observation of a group will reveal the most dominant female/s, by its plumpness and slightly less elaborate finnage and males by their "blowing up" displays. 
(wetwebmedia)


----------

